# One Touch Record Time Stiletto 10/100?



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I've been looking into a Stiletto since the recent price drop and after looking on eBay and other sites I noticed something. On one eBay auction for the 100 it said "record 10 hours of one touch record music" I then went to the Sirius shop and looked at the description and it said the same thing. So does this mean you can only have 10 hours of Love buttons songs and the other 90 are just for mp3s and talk shows?? If this is the case I'll save $100 bucks and get the S10 because I sure as hell don't need WiFi.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Just found another difference in the descriptions. Now I realized that the 100 specifically says "10 hours of one touch recording" the 10 says "record 10 hours of live content". So my next question is, does the 10 not even have the ability of one one touch recording?


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Apparently nobody knows the answer to this so I actually managed to get a fast email response from Sirius.com. The Stiletto 10 DOES NOT record single songs. You can only record blocks of music or talk shows. You can't even transfer your own content to it. Its sole purpose is for people that only want to walk around and listen to live radio. 

The Stiletto 100 does have one touch/love button recording but only for 10 of the 100 hours it holds. So if you're like me and originally ran to get a Sirius portable for the ability to get single songs without paying for them in iTunes or what not, the S50 is still the way to go. 

Unfortunatly, the only way to get one now is through sites like eBay.


----------

